
Show HN: Wuzci – Like Dollar Shave Club but for Greetings Cards - adamcccc
https://wuzci.com
======
earthix
Pretty cool idea - Are you planning to do B2B at any point? Be a great way for
teams to ensure they have a card in the office for everyones Birthday

~~~
adamcccc
Hey! Yep, this is definitely something on our roadmap - we're hard at work
building better integrations at the moment (Google calendar, facebook etc.) so
it's much easier to get all your occasions in.

I'll get a landing page up for people to register their interest for B2B.

